# Just look at the date today



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*22.02.2022*

And backwards

*22022022*


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I remember the 16th of Sept 1961. A palindrome as well but in addition read the same upside down. I can see Cliff Michelmore demonstrating it on the Tonight programme.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

You mean *22022022*


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> You mean *22022022*


2 late I had spotted it and was in time 2 add the missing 2. :laugh:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Next such date will be the 2nd of March 2030 (20300302), think I'll go and lie down now:smile2:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Glandwr said:


> Next such date will be the 2nd of March 2030 (20300302), think I'll go and lie down now:smile2:


 By 2nd March 2030 I may well be lying down permanently ... :wink2:
Steve


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

'Able was I ere I saw Elba' as Napoleon didn't say, unless it was from beyond the grave, because the expression wasn't coined until some 27 years after his clogs had popped ...


Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On a digital display it also reads the same upside down. There's a name for that but I forget what....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

marchie said:


> 'Able was I ere I saw Elba' as Napoleon didn't say, unless it was from beyond the grave, because the expression wasn't coined until some 27 years after his clogs had popped ...
> 
> Steve


Racecar is my favourite one...


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> Racecar is my favourite one...


Civic is one of mine, Graham. On a related matter, I also like the fact that Live, Vile and Evil are all anagrams of each other. And then I think about the WM Government and see why that is ... :wink2:

Steve


----------

